
Ask HN: Best Monitor for Programming - pgm8705
Now that I&#x27;m going to be working from my home office indefinitely, I was looking into upgrading my setup and getting a new monitor. Currently, I&#x27;m using a 1920x1080 24&quot; Acer.<p>I&#x27;m looking for more screen real estate, but more importantly, I&#x27;d love to get the sharpness and pixel density that my Macbook&#x27;s retina display has. Not terribly worried about price, but would like to say under $1000<p>Any suggestions?
======
RMPR
Had a good time with ROG Strix XG438Q

